# килограммов or килограмм



## Mircea68bucuresti

Hi again, some people told me that only foreigners and uneducated people from Russia say килограммов when using the genitive plural of the word килограмм
Other people told me that this is not true and I should use the form килограммов
I am puzzled and I appeal to your kindness for help
Thanks in advance
Mircea


----------



## Maroseika

Both are quite correct but *килограмм *is possible only in the colloquial speech.
*Килограммов *is the standard form of Genitive.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> Both are quite correct but *килограмм *is possible only in the colloquial speech.
> *Килограммов *is the standard form of Genitive.


You are right


----------



## Mr_Darcy

Меня в школе учили говорить "килограммов".


----------



## morzh

Граммов / килограммов - очень старая норма. Не устаревшая, заметьте, но старая - времена, когда считалось, что "грамм" в р.п. - неправильно, были очень давно. Очень-очень давно.

Сегодня правильными считаются оба употребления.

Вот, кстати, ответ справочной службы с цитатой из К. Чуковского, который был большим поборником чистоты языка.

>>>
Но как же правильно - 100 грамм или 100 граммов? Вот ответ нашей справочной службы.
 Сегодня допустимы оба варианта. «Старая» норма - _100 граммов_. Вот что писал о форме р. п. _грамм_  К. И. Чуковский в книге «Живой как жизнь»: «Теперь мне даже странно  вспомнить, как сердило меня на первых порах нынешнее словосочетание: сто  грамм. "Не сто грамм, а сто граммов!" - с негодованием выкрикивал я. Но  мало-помалу привык, обтерпелся, и теперь эта новая форма кажется мне  совершенно нормальной».

Книга эта, "Живой как жизнь", вышла в свет в 62-м году, и события, в ней описанные (лингвистического характера) происходили, в основном, в 20-х - 30-х годах.


----------



## aceinrete

"Килограммов" сейчас так не говорят. Данную форму можно встретить разве что на письме. В современном русском языке используется форма "килограмм". Говорите "килограмм" и не ошибетесь


----------



## morzh

aceinrete said:


> "Килограммов" сейчас так не говорят. Данную форму можно встретить разве что на письме. В современном русском языке используется форма "килограмм". Говорите "килограмм" и не ошибетесь



Несколько категорично. Учитывая мнение справочной службы русского.....


----------



## Natalisha

Я вот тоже думаю, что слишком категорично.
Честно говоря, я даже не знаю, как чаще говорю сама. И так попробую сказать - звучит нормально, и этак хорошо.


----------



## aceinrete

В разговорной речи используется форма "килограмм", потому что ее легче выговорить. Это же очевидно. Современная тенденция-с  А о форме “кило” я вообще молчу. На каждом углу: «Мне кило того, два кило того…» и т. д. Или я ошибаюсь?


----------



## morzh

aceinrete said:


> В разговорной речи используется форма "килограмм", потому что ее легче выговорить. Это же очевидно. Современная тенденция-с  А о форме “кило” я вообще молчу. На каждом углу: «Мне кило того, два кило того…» и т. д.




Если Вы заметили, нигде не был задан вопрос в форме "подскажите мне чисто разговорную форму род. падежа слова "килограмм" во множ. числе".

Речь обычно идёт о ПРАВИЛЬНОЙ форме, разговорной ли, письменной ли.

Когда хотят узнать ТОЛЬКО разговорную форму, то и вопрос задают конкретно о ней.

Формы, признанные правомочными не столь давно, обычно более употребимы в устной речи, и в письменной обычно хорошим тоном считается употребление более "старых", выверенных форм.

В данном случае, обе формы правомочны в речи, и употребимы в письме, так как с момента признания "новой" прошли многие десятки лет, и она приобрела должный лоск, дабы ее не стеснялись писать.

"Старая" форма, тем не менее, не устарела, но чаще употребима в письменной речи, нежели в устной, как и водится в этих случаях, к тому же, сам факт появления "килограмм" вместо "килограммов" обязан своим происхождением большему удобству произношения первого. Бумага же, не требуя физических усилий по артикуляции, "все сносит".

Оттого часто даже грамотные люди, придерживающиеся "раньшей" манеры письма, в речи порою допускают "неологизмы", облегчающие произношение, еще недавно считавшиеся малограмотными, или даже до сих пор таковыми считающиеся.

Что же до формы "кило" - да, это разговорная форма, и её следует знать, но не о ней же шла речь в вопросе.


----------



## aceinrete

Честно говоря, у меня сложилось впечатление, что мы с вами говорим на абсолютно разных языках…


----------



## morzh

Я и вправду не говорю на том языке, в котором "килограммов" "теперь не говорят".


----------



## Mr_Darcy

morzh said:


> времена, когда считалось, что "грамм" в р.п. - неправильно, были очень давно. Очень-очень давно.


Ну, не знаю. Меня всего лет 15 назад учили, что _граммов_ и _килограммов_ -- единственно правильная форма родительного падежа. Так и в учебнике было написано. Не знаю, как сейчас.


----------



## Maroseika

aceinrete said:


> А о форме “кило” я вообще молчу. На каждом углу: «Мне кило того, два кило того…» и т. д. Или я ошибаюсь?



Кило - допустимая разговорная форма. Слово "кило" заимствовано из немецкого по меньшей мере 200 лет назад.


----------



## Grisha Ermolaev

Кило - стандартная приставка СИ, обозначает множетель 1000. Слово "кило" сокращение от килограмм.


----------



## Maroseika

grisha ermolaev said:


> Кило - стандартная приставка СИ, обозначает множетель 1000. Слово "кило" сокращение от килограмм.



Кто бы сомневался. Вот только возникло это сокращение за пару веков до создания системы СИ и не в русском языке.


----------



## Grisha Ermolaev

Причем здесь немецкий язык? СИ - французское изобретение, названия приставок взято из греческого.


----------



## Maroseika

Grisha Ermolaev said:


> Причем здесь немецкий язык? СИ - французское изобретение, названия приставок взято из греческого.



Согласно Фасмеру, русское слово непосредственно заимствовано из немецкого. Во французском языке тоже есть слово kilo в значении "килограмм", но фиксируется оно только с 1858 года.
В русском же языке слово кило зафиксировано уже в 1816 году. Следовательно, из французского языка оно в таком значении придти не могло. Хотя саму приставку придумали, разумеется, во Франции, когда переходили в конце 18 века на метрическую систему.
Можно, конечно, усомниться в немецкой этимологии Фасмера, поскольку он называет его "новым словом", но французская точно отпадает.


----------



## morzh

Мне зпаомнилась песня в исполнении Чекана, из к/ф "Таинственный монах".

Там слова :

"А пуд, как был - он так и есть, 
Шестнадцать килограмм!"


----------



## carsten

Prohelp: according to the current norm, you can use килограмм and грамм ONLY when using it with numbers (the so called counting form): 1000 килограмм, 20 грамм и т.д. In other cases (for example, a verb requires genitive) you use килограммов and граммов, for example ты такая худая, тебе не хватает килограммов "you're so skinny, you lack (some) kilograms" (couldn't come up with a better example).

All your misunderstanding goes from here.


----------



## Maroseika

carsten said:


> Prohelp: according to the current norm, you can use килограмм and грамм ONLY when using it with numbers (the so called counting form): 1000 килограмм, 20 грамм и т.д.


As already explained basing on the "current norms", both forms can be used with the numbers.


----------



## morzh

carsten said:


> Prohelp: according to the current norm, you can  use килограмм and грамм ONLY when using it with numbers (the so called  counting form): 1000 килограмм, 20 грамм и т.д. In other cases (for  example, a verb requires genitive) you use килограммов and граммов, for  example ты такая худая, тебе не хватает килограммов "you're so skinny,  you lack (some) kilograms" (couldn't come up with a better example).
> 
> All your misunderstanding goes from here.



I like your "I understand what you don't understand" approach, but this is not it. No one clearly specified using it with numbers or without.

Current norm allows both forms to be used with numbers. And I believe the most of the discussion came from this, as to most Russians here it is pretty clear that without numbers "килограмм" sounds wrong.


----------

